# [Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Full Burst Mods Thread]



## Iruel (Dec 31, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Here, your just desserts. Looks al-rightey for the most part, except for the usual eyes- and weapon-problems.
> 
> Badass oldguy Naruto
> 
> ...





Athruz said:


> Very many are bugged. About 10 characters don't work at all because of that, the rest is fine.
> But what in the heavens did i just do..
> 
> What about it, thread is dead for now. Atleast it's used for something.





Athruz said:


> Just as weird as you wanted



 /10char


----------



## Rashomon5 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gaara as Lee...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 3, 2014)

naruto with mode wind jutsu


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 3, 2014)

How does this modding shiz even work?


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]joHwUxUqEC4[/YOUTUBE]
It works like that


----------



## Iruel (Jan 4, 2014)

I wanna see Rinnegan Obito-Pain, and the Edo Jinchuriki--->Six Paths of Pain


----------



## eluna (Jan 4, 2014)

Hanabi with Golden Byakugan plz


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 4, 2014)

nude mods?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 4, 2014)

Swap goofy Tobi with war Tobi.


----------



## Iruel (Jan 4, 2014)

Ben Tennyson said:


> nude mods?



fuck outta here


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 5, 2014)

[youtube]AqgwqFltloQ[/youtube]
​


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 11, 2014)

Whoa, the mods has really improvement from last time I checked the mods.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 11, 2014)

I started with modding a week or two weeks ago and I managed to unmask Tobi War and I have added 7 new stages replacing 7 others which I find useless or boring.. I will give you guys a link soon I just have to update my links


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 11, 2014)

Would be pretty cool if someone could do something with Sasori's true puppet body. AKA someone fighitng with Sasori's true self/Awakening. :33


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 11, 2014)

DAMN, Let me try that NOW
As a Sasori fan I feel ashamed...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 11, 2014)

*Model Swaps:*

? Tobi Unmasked (Uchiha Obito)

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
Info:
Replaces Tobi War
Includes Texture to remove the blackness covering his face
[U]Download[/U]
```




? Uchiha Itachi Cloakless

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
Info:
Replaces DLC Itachi with Akatsuki Hat
[U]Download[/U]
```




? Sage Naruto Capeless

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
Info:
Replaces Sage Naruto with Cape and Scroll
[U]Download[/U]
```




? Sasuke PTS with Arm Sleeves

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
Info:
Replaces Sasuke PTS from Chunin Exam Finals
[U]Download[/U]
```



__________

*Miscellaneous:*

? 7 New Stages

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
Info:
7 new stages from story mode replacing the 7 old ones from
the stage selection screen.

Includes Texture which replaces the Stage Images and Icons to easly find the stages, added stage names to the pictures!

Stages removed:
 - Hidden Leaf Village (Reconstruction)
 - Hidden Leaf Village (Part 1)
 - Hidden Leaf Forest (Day)
 - Forest of Quite Movement (Evening)
 - Chuunin Exams Prelims Stage
 - The Waterfall of Truth (Evening)
 - Great Ninja War Battlefield

Stages added:
 - Orochimaru's Hideout
 - Kabuto's Hideout
 - Gokage vs Madara [1]
 - Gokage vs Madara [2]
 - Gokage vs Madara [3]
 - Gokage vs Madara [4]
 - Gokage vs Madara [5]

Replacing:
 - Hidden Leaf Village (Reconstruction)		> Land of Frost Battlefield
 - Hidden Leaf Village (Part 1)			> Kabuto's Hideout
 - Hidden Leaf Forest (Day)			> Orochimaru's Hideout
 - Forest of Quite Movement (Evening)		> Gokage vs Madara [2]
 - Chuunin Exams Prelims Stage			> Gokage vs Madara [3]
 - The Waterfall of Truth (Evening)		> Gokage vs Madara [4]
 - Great Ninja War Battlefield			> Gokage vs Madara [5]
 - Great Snowfield of Iron			> Gokage vs Madara [1]
[U]Download[/U]
```


----------



## Iruel (Jan 11, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Would be pretty cool if someone could do something with Sasori's true puppet body. AKA someone fighitng with Sasori's true self/Awakening. :33



Edo Sasori with _Scorpion_/Sasori's puppet body? 
Sasoriception.


----------



## Xeogran (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for ruining my night, Sasori


----------



## Pol74698 (Feb 1, 2014)

? Sage Naruto Capeless

*Spoiler*: __ 




```
Info:
Replaces Sage Naruto with Cape and Scroll
[U]Download[/U]
```






Links are broken, can you update them?


----------



## Iruel (Feb 9, 2014)

Someone should use Black Zetsus model and swap it with some character :3


----------

